# Batteries Chart



## iPWN (19/11/13)

Some good info on amp limits here : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AhCCsGn6F0QLdDJxNzV2c0dSc01mUkl6RXNnM2o2R1E&pli=1#gid=0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/11/13)

Great, thx, have downloaded it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

